# Los House, Longstanton, Cambridge Pic Heavy



## CheeseOnToast (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi all,

A short but interesting explore this was. An old house between Longstanton and Willingham (Cambridgeshire) which was once owned by a German Chap, badly damaged in a fire some time ago so only the brick shell of the building remains.


Willingham House by David Tottenham, on Flickr



Willingham House by David Tottenham, on Flickr


The interior is more or less completely reclaimed by nature.


2019-02-03_09-10-09 by David Tottenham, on Flickr


A Bell, near the top of the chimney



2019-02-03_09-10-32 by David Tottenham, on Flickr

The back garden was full of vehicle, farm machinery and items I presume were pulled from the house after the fire. 

Willingham House by David Tottenham, on Flickr



2019-02-03_09-11-01 by David Tottenham, on Flickr



2019-02-03_09-11-23 by David Tottenham, on Flickr


Spotted this place across the road.


Cool cabin by David Tottenham, on Flickr



Cool cabin by David Tottenham, on Flickr



Noose cabin by David Tottenham, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 3, 2019)

Great pix but 10 pics ain't pic heavy!


----------



## CheeseOnToast (Feb 3, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Great pix but 10 pics ain't pic heavy!




I decided to remove alot it the photos but forgot to change the title, I meant to put "lost" as well lol couldn't see how to change the name of the thread after I posted it


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 4, 2019)

Not bad that, didnt see that place down the road but did find another wooden bungalow at the other end of the village.

heres my take from last year https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/residential-sites/36338-16-manor.html


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice to see that place again. Did you see the cars in the back garden?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 4, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> Nice to see that place again. Did you see the cars in the back garden?



Which ones the ones in his 5th pic?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 4, 2019)

A nice report but why a bell on the outside of the building, a former schoolhouse, maybe?


----------



## CheeseOnToast (Feb 10, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A nice report but why a bell on the outside of the building, a former schoolhouse, maybe?



Yeah I found it strange too, I didn't think of it being a school house. I figured it maybe an alarm bell or something


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 15, 2019)

Have to admit I missed that on my visits


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 15, 2019)

CheeseOnToast said:


> Yeah I found it strange too, I didn't think of it being a school house. I figured it maybe an alarm bell or something



A very common addition to houses of this type, i.e. estate managers/owners of market gardens etc. The bell was rung at the start of the working day, at the start and end of meal breaks and at the end of the working day - workers hearing the bell at knock off time, downed tools and walked home from the surrounding fields/area.


----------

